
Eucalyptus - sarosh
http://eucalyptus.cs.ucsb.edu/
======
sarosh
EUCALYPTUS - Elastic Utility Computing Architecture for Linking Your Programs
To Useful Systems - is an open-source software infrastructure for implementing
"cloud computing" on clusters. The current interface to EUCALYPTUS is
compatible with Amazon's EC2 interface, but the infrastructure is designed to
support multiple client-side interfaces. EUCALYPTUS is implemented using
commonly-available Linux tools and basic Web-service technologies making it
easy to install and maintain.

------
dizz
One way to go about democratising the "cloud". Some have cheekily aligned it
with how current day linux came to form. A need for a free and hopefully
standard platform. :-)

------
hugh
I don't know how useful it is, but I'm willing to give it eight points for the
acronym alone.

